# Can a lost Key Fob be deactivated by the Dealer?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm guessing a call to a local dealer will be required. I'm guessing there's probably some way to deactivate all the fobs and then just reactivate the existing fob.

I'd ask a dealer what happens to a lost key when I buy and program a new key, is it inactive?

I remember reading that there are two ways to program a new key, one is by the owner turning the key and pushing a combination of buttons in the interior of the car. The second way is with the dealer scan tool.


----------



## pgthe1 (Mar 14, 2016)

I just had a similar thing happen. Well mine was stolen along with other stuff from the gym. You need to take your car to the dealer, they'll reprogram the fob you have and the lost fob won't work anymore. However, they will still be able to open the door with the key part... but the car alarm will go off. 
It's best to get a new fob and reprogram both key fobs at the same time since you have to pay again if you get another fob down the road.


----------



## the_nik (Nov 3, 2014)

I thought I would close the loop.... 

I just returned from the dealer. As carbon02 and pgthe1 said, the dealer was able to disassociate all existing fobs. He then programed the one existing fob as well as the new one I purchased. Total bill was a very reasonable $99. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

That is reasonable. I was expecting at least double.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Glad you got it fixed. Not a bad price. Just for reference in case anyone else with the same problem sees this thread: you can also deprogram a key yourself. There is a procedure that has been documented on this forum several times. The procedure is for programming a new key if you no longer have an old key. It takes 30 minutes, and it erases all old keys and programs a new key. Then, you can reprogram additional keys including any that were previously programmed.


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------

